# Chrysler Crossfire- Revamp



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

We all know the crossfire wasn't given much of a welcome on here or on ANY programme, or in any magazine. Everyone seems to think it's a pile of c**p which is unfortunate as i think it looks like quite an attractive car - (not a patch on the TT though).

I read over the weekend that Mercedes were going to give it a bigger engine - 3.0 litres if i remember rightly and put their much sought after AMG bodykit on it.

What do people think of this? Do you think it'll be any better!?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it's the chassis and the driving experience that people don't like - too soft, too American.

Simply sticking a bigger engine and some bits of plastic on it won't help.

If AMG fettle the suspension and turn it into a driver's car, then it stands a chance.

It's not a good enough driver's car to be that ugly, and it's not pretty enough to drive that badly.


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

It already has a 3.2 litre V6  but they are talking about bolting the AMG supercharger on it to produce something like 300BHP


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My local Chrysler dealer told me that the original had "more than enough power" as it was.

I must pay another visit to see how he's gonna sell this one too me :


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

considering it's already 27k+, by the time AMG get their hands on it, i'm guessing it'll be over 30k.
who in their right mind would pay that much for it ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I read that it was getting the same N/A AMG55 engine that the SLK has, good for 355hp I think.

The current SLK AMG55 is capable of showing most other cars a clean pair of heals- 0-100 in 10.5 secs.

So in the Crossfire it's gonna being one fast Dumping Dog.


----------

